# JBuilder und Konsole



## Destiny1985 (23. Jun 2005)

Wenn ich im JBuilder ein Konsolenprogramm laufen lasse, bringt er mir die Ausgabe in der IDE unten in dem kleinen Ausgabe-Fenster. Wie bekomme ich es hin, das er es auf die Win-XP Konsole bringt ? (halt wie bei nem Editor)


----------



## Roar (23. Jun 2005)

ich nehm mal an gar nicht, was soll das auch bringen. führ dein programm halt manuell auf der konsole aus....


----------



## Destiny1985 (23. Jun 2005)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich nehm mal an gar nicht, was soll das auch bringen. führ dein programm halt manuell auf der konsole aus....



manuell ? igitt, bin ich viel zu faul 

was es bringen soll ? das man die ausgabe vernünftig sieht, und net so nen kleenes schissfenster da hat


----------



## Wildcard (23. Jun 2005)

Hab den JBuilder noch nie benutzt, aber ich denke auch nicht dass das geht.
Das Fenster kann man doch aber vermutlich größer machen?
Wenn nicht, dann bau dir eben einen eigenen Frame in den du die Ausgabe umleitest, oder starte aus der Konsole wie Roar vorgeschlagen hat.
Probleme gibts auf dieser Welt...  :autsch:


----------



## Pulvertoastman (23. Jun 2005)

Wenn du das Programm in der IDE startest, benutzt diese natürlich auch ihre eigene Ausgabe. das ist beim JBuilder genau so, wie bei anderen IDEs auch.

Wenn du eine Konsole haben willst, musst du halt den Aufwand betreiben und einen Starter, evtl eine jar Datei dafür basteln (geht auch mit dem Archiv Builder in der IDE ;-)

Das musst du natürlich auch machen, wenn du dein Programm mal nicht in der IDE laufen lassen willst.

Was dir dabei halt flöten geht, ist die Möglichkeit zu debuggen (evtl. remote)


----------



## Sky (23. Jun 2005)

Destiny1985 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> was es bringen soll ? das man die ausgabe vernünftig sieht, und net so nen kleenes schissfenster da hat


Dann mach doch das Fenster einfach größer und fertig!


----------



## AlArenal (23. Jun 2005)

Destiny1985 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Roar hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schätze jeder der das Programm mal nutzen können soll ist auch zu faul sich erst mit dem JBuilder einen abzuwürden. Ist eh ein grausiges Tool...


----------



## Pulvertoastman (23. Jun 2005)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Schätze jeder der das Programm mal nutzen können soll ist auch zu faul sich erst mit dem JBuilder einen abzuwürden. Ist eh ein grausiges Tool...



Richtig, dass nicht jeder Nutzer sich mit dem JBuilder auseinander setzen will.

Die abwertende Bemerkung über den JBuilder trägt aber nichts zur Sache bei und ist halt eine sehr persönliche Meinung.


----------



## Bleiglanz (23. Jun 2005)

leg halt eine batch-datei auf den desktop und zieh sie auf die taskleiste, dann kannste auch per knopfdruck starten


----------

